# Playalinda #13



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Hit the beach this morning about 7:30 for high tide. got some nice Whiting, the biggest ones came on chunk mullet. Surf was pretty full of Croakers and small sharpnose sharks. I heard someone down the beach was catching trout and reds on live finger-mullet. It was a good morning for surf-fishing, but then what morning isn't!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*Whats for dinner?*

Someones having fish for dinner.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

You know it, was some good eats off the barby!!!!!! Love them Whiting for sure!!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

How doya likem off the Barby?
Any certain way?


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

I fillet the Whiting off the bone and leave the skin on, rub butter on the fillet, sprinkle with salt, pepper and a liberal dose of Savanna seasoning. Lay the Felita on the grill skin down and place a thin slice of lemon on top and cook till done and flaky! Walla........Awesome Whiting!!!!!


----------



## mgoblue999 (Jun 30, 2003)

Hey how do you get to this beach? I'd like to try and get over that way tomorrow or Friday.

I'm from Orlando, so not real familiar with which beach is which. Other than they all have a lot of sand, I'm embarrassed to admit they all look the same to me.

Thanks, 

Bob <--- rookie surf fisher


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Welcome to the board, we are all rookies sometime at one thing or another. If you go here you will find a pfd map in the blue colored area. It is a pretty easy shot from Orlando. As to being a rookie you have come to th4e right place, lots of knowledge on this board feel free to ask questions.


----------



## mgoblue999 (Jun 30, 2003)

Thanks....I'm gonna head over this afternoon and check it out!

Bob


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Cool let us know how you did! I plan on going to Apollo tomarro morning!!


----------



## mgoblue999 (Jun 30, 2003)

Cool....I think we're going to Apollo too, it's a bit closer than Playalinda for us. We're shooting for around 6:00 which usually means 7:00. Do you go all the way down to where the road ends? And is there somewhere around there to throw a cast net for bait?

Thanks!

Bob

PS - If you see us stop and say hi. My bright yellow board shorts are hard to miss, and we have 10' el cheapo white surf rods from Wally World.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

I will definitely say HI. My wife and I will be there for sure, probably between 6 and 630. We usually fish 4 rods and easy to spot with the PVC beach cart. See you on the beach.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Hey Beachbms,

Another rookie here looking for info.

Do you ever fish the Turtle Mound side of Canaveral Seashore? Are any lots better than others?

Thanks for the help,

Mullet Wrangler


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

> Do you ever fish the Turtle Mound side of Canaveral Seashore? Are any lots better than others?


I am assuming you mean Apollo Beach out of New Smyrna. Yes, I fish there fairly often, I personally like beach 5, but you have to get there early. Mullet are available by castnet across from the beach in the lagoon. I drive a 90 ford PU with a compressor stuck on the back, white. Ever see me do say HI. I have only been surf-fishing a year, and would be glad to pass on what knowledge I have.

By the way Mullet wrangler welcome to the board!!!!


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Thanks for the info... and the welcome... I'm gonna head that way in the morning and I'll look for ya, but I doubt I'll get there early enough for beach 5. Wife and kids to consider too.

I fish for fun, not fillets so the whiting don't do much for me. What bait are you using to catch the small sharks? At least they're fun to reel in!


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

shrimp has been the ticket for small sharks. Catch a small whiting and then wing out its head on a 9/0 hook and you will find some action.


----------

